# Help Us Build the World's Best Rodent Habitat![No Spam]



## jjssj (Jul 19, 2012)

```
Hi, a few years back I owned a hamster, and I was appalled by how the cage was designed, it was designed more for consumer aesthetics than to habitat a rodent.
Last year I did some extensive research on the current market on rodent cages more so on hamster cages and to my finding have found out that many cages are not
suitable to hold certain types of rodents and can be very dangerous to the rodent.
I then went further and created a Q/A at http://www.hamstercentral.com/community/housing/9384-project-questionaire-design-best-hamster-cage.html
I created various designs and tweaked them to what the community has said. However the community i have asked is only a small portion to how many
rodent owners are truly out there.
This page is a market research page to create a new rodent/hamster cage that will be of correct size, have the required ventilation, keeping bar
chewing to minimum, no squeaky wheels, no dripping water bottles, easy cleaning, good aesthetics pleasing but not for aimed for children but for
those who truly care for the critters.
I need your help, my mission is this to release a product that will be the best man made habitat for certain types (Syrian/Dwarf Hamsters) of
rodents and maybe in the near future various alterations in the design to adapt the specific needs and requirements for a larger range of rodents.
Like our page http://www.facebook.com/RodentHabitat for updates!

I have just finished my first year at Reading University, studying BSc Robotics

Thank you
Jay CEO/founder
```


```
Hi Facebook User
We all hate spam including myself; however this is a low cost marketing strategy that small businesses like us must implement.
Please read on you won't regret it.

We are a start-up company with a BIG vision to the change the current outlook on small animal welfare.
Throughout our own experiences we have found out that the current market on rodent habitats, that's including gerbils, mice and hamsters are atrocious! 90% are not suitable to inhabit these animals.

These are a list of major problems in the current habitats on market.

Overall Habitat Designs
Size of the enclosure is too small
No or little access
Poor viewing
Little security (Does your rodent get lose every now and then)
A second floor/ladder/wheel made from wires, causing the animals foot to get caught, causing injury or loss of limb.
Leaking Bottles-causing dampness, more bacteria/viruses more cleaning
Overall inferior design, little or no design quality
Aimed for children no the rodent in mind (aesthetics and appeal)

Wire cages
Wire cages can cause continuous biting that could lead brain damage, misaligned teeth, misaligned teeth will need regular trimming to keep them at the correct length, if the hamsters teeth break off, they will be different lengths. Left untreated (the bottom set), they will grow up into the brain, eventually killing the hamster.
Source: http://www.hamsterific.com/CageBarChewing.cfm
Wire cages can also have other pets (cats/dogs) get to your small animals and cause serious injury or certain death.
Wire cages, if placed incorrectly can cause too much air circulation (draft) and your rodent could end up ill, if untreated could end up leading to death.
Wire cages, also causing rodents to urinate on the sides of the habitats, some urine will end up outside the cage. This is more likely to occur with bedding flying out while your rodent is trying to move its bedding.

Modular habitats (Habitrail)
These types of cages try to replicate a rodent's natural home. However they are very small. Difficult to clean. Inferior build quality. Usually owners need to purchase a few more habitats, once they realise after purchasing one, there isn't enough space.
They usually have little or no ventilation causing high humidity, which if placed in direct sunlight could cause heat stroke /death. High humidity plus a live animal, is a breeding ground for bacteria, fungi and viruses that could easily attach to your critter.
They can be very cumbersome to clean, re-attaching tubes for hours on end, when you could be attending to more important matters.

Our goal is to find what the top problems are in rodent habitats and to design a product; only with your help can we accomplish this.
We already have a working prototype, however we have found many more problems that have been addressed and we know need your help in helping us to find all of the problems and solve them as a community to better the welfare of small animals

Please join us in this campaign by either liking us on Facebook or following us on twitter or even better both!
Like our page at www.facebook.com/rodenthabitat
Follow us at www.twitter.com/rodenthabitat

Thank you for the read.
We can only achieve this with YOUR HELP and SUPPORT

Jay CEO/founder
```
Places that have already started discussing our intentions
http://www.micearenice.co.uk/forum/cage ... html#16823
http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal ... bitat.html

Admin if you believe this is 'spam' we apologize and accept the removal of our post

Kind Regards

Jay CEO/Founder


----------

